# What masonary primer?



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am bidding on comercial project.(condo under building garage)and was wondering,what primer you guys use on fresh/new stucco and what paint.Developer wants flat white Hmmm.I know! flat white for garage?

I heard that SW Loxon® Concrete & Masonry Primer works very well.

I was always a BM guy,and was thinking to use a super spec primer/sealer. price wise is about the same here in miami.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

wow everybody reads,but 0 imput.Ok thanks anyways.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Not much stucco here in Maine. I hear Loxon XP is good for stucco.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Loxon has worked great for me on past projects that involved brick but have never used it on stucco.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you! its kind of exp for a primer in my area runs about 28-30/gallon.any other good primers?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't think 28 a gallon is that expensive for a good primer. I too have never used it on stucco, only block.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

loxon


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

i guess i will stick to Loxon and what about a paint? Any in particular you like?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

If you go with the Loxon XP (different than "regular" loxon) the MDS says 2 coats, no primer, and it looks like it comes in some choice of colors. Cant find anything that says it cant be tinted, but it also doesnt say it can be tinted on the SW site.


----------

